# Prompt Vote: December 2021



## Harper J. Cole (Nov 23, 2021)

December is closer than you think! Please vote for your favourite prompt...


----------



## KeganThompson (Nov 30, 2021)

Can I change me vote? Lol


----------



## Harper J. Cole (Nov 30, 2021)

There is a "change vote" button, yes - bottom right of the poll.

HJC


----------



## KeganThompson (Nov 30, 2021)

Harper J. Cole said:


> There is a "change vote" button, yes - bottom right of the poll.
> 
> HJC


Wooow. I never noticed that lol. Thank u


----------

